# Cost per foot seamless gutter installation.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Ball park figures are useless. Make some local calls and get some real prices.
Someone needs to be on site to give a real price.
Just getting prices on the net or over the phone is just not going to work.


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Joe, I am aware that a detailed quote/price will require an onsite visit.
I was looking for a typical range for estimation ---- $3.50 -6.00 sort of thing from someone with experience or in the business.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And what good would that do?
Just to name a few of the many factors involved.
Local labor rates.
Local cost for materials.
How many stories.
Length of down spouts.
# Of down spouts.
Size of gutters and down spouts.
Color of materials.
Huge difference from $3.00 to $6.00 a ft.


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

I have found some estimators (for USA) that deal with linear foot. For anyone interested
in some guesstimation samples see
http://www.homewyse.com/services/cost_to_install_seamless_gutters.html

<Links to other DIY websites are not permitted here>

I did get a quote via on site visit.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

If i want a price i usually call a local company or three and get a few free estimates. Now i know whats its gonna cost me vs some web sites claims. To many variables like Joe pointed out. I know around here if you want just a small amount of gutter, be prepared to pay a lot more than if you want 300'.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Now go back and do it by making a few calls and have someone on site and see how the two prices compare.
What you got was an estimate, not a contract which would have the exact total cost.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

About $9.00 per foot installed in my area, (northern Massachusetts). Maybe a bit more depending on the type of leaf guard.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's about $3.50 a ft. here plus the down spouts. So as you can see a huge difference.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Gutters aren't cheap here in the States. Standard ranch house. No leaf guards $1200.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

orange said:


> I'm just looking for ball park figure at this time.


 
If you want some ballpark figures here they are:

Dodger Stadium---56,000
Yankee Stadium---53,325
Coors Field--- 50,490 
Turner Field---50,097
Arlington Stadium---49,170
Comerica Park--- 41,255


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Around here, it's 5 to 9 dollars a foot - 
(depends on the job)
that includes the downspouts and: all the elbows are considered a foot.
Can't give "Ballpark" figures - without seeing it.
If we see it - it'll be the price!
(No leaf guards)


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

hammerlane said:


> If you want some ballpark figures here they are:
> 
> Dodger Stadium---56,000
> Yankee Stadium---53,325
> ...



don't forget Busch Stadium 46,861 and Fenway Park 37,400


----------

